# Wild on walks in new places



## LisaLaughs (Nov 21, 2019)

I have a 6 to 8 year old rescue that has had multiple owners (through no fault of her own). We’ve been together about 3 months, and I’ve really noticed that she is trusting me more and responding to commands and training better. She is pretty good on leash. I have been having her sit, look at me, walk in circles, etc. while on walks, and she is so much better at it than at first. I do let her smell while on walks, because she lives (and loves) to smell things, but only as long as she doesn’t pull on the leash. However, whenever we go on a walk somewhere different, she becomes a wild thing – pulling, circling, etc. Sometimes she responds to a sit command, but is often too hyped up to want the offered treat (she is normally very food motivated). I stop when she pulls, but thus far it hasn’t made a difference. Suggestions on how to deal with this much appreciated!


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Bumping Up ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

you could try switching to a front clip no pull style harness, or a halti type head harness?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so glad that you're developing such a good relationship with your new girl. You're on the right track, just keep training. It may help to think of her as a 3 month old puppy, she is finally getting the training and life she deserves with you but she needs more time to learn. She is really still settling in and learning what you expect. Think about all the changes she's lived through. 

Keep training basics in environments that are calm (your kitchen, your front yard) and then start figuring out places that are a bit more interesting to take her to train (maybe the edge of a parking lot at a grocery store or somewhere a little busier but not as crazy). You have to get her reliable in your front yard before graduating to more interesting places and it can take weeks and months of practice to get that in place before you she is ready to take it to the next level. 

It might help to get her some aerobic exercise before taking her on a walk, 10 minutes of fetch and some training to get her in the right mindset and then go for the walk. Walk when she is hungry and understand that Goldens are a very 'nose' driven breed in general and she is still at a point where those fabulous, fascinating smells are just plain more interesting and rewarding to her then your treats. You might try rewarding her with a squeak,tug toy for listening on a walk. The struggle for every trainer is to be more interesting/fun/rewarding to the dog than the distractions. It can be a huge challenge, especially if the dog wasn't given the foundation to learn to listen. 

Teach her to "watch" you at home (do a youtube search for kikopup training videos and teach "watch") Play a game with cheeseballs where she sits in front of you, you hold a treat in each hand and hold a crunchy cheese ball in your mouth. When she looks away from your hand and makes eye contact with you, immediately spit the cheese ball into her mouth. She will catch on fast and it will help her learn that focus on you is highly rewarding.

Don't expect too much, too fast. Training good behavior is a process that takes a couple years for any puppy and your dog is no exception even though she came to you at 6 years. Have fun


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I highly recommend you read CLICK TO CALM by Emma Parsons and FIRED UP, FRANTIC, AND FREAKED OUT by Laura VanArendonk Baugh. I have found these very helpful and refer to them frequently.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I've found a gentle leader to be extremely effective when walking in an area where I anticipate that there may be things that are even more exciting than my high value treats. It's important to fit it properly and it does take awhile for the dog to stop trying to get it off, you just need to be very quick to gently correct them when they try to rub it off. And if they happen to be successful, put it right back on and keep going. Good luck!


----------



## LisaLaughs (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks, all, for your advice! My rescue has some anxiety issues, many of which have eased. However, I realized that her response to new places is likely attributable to anxiety. At any rate, books are on order, and I'm deciding on a new harness.


----------



## waseem.abbas2303 (Oct 2, 2020)

For dogs that love to play, a quick round of fetch during walks is a simple way to bring out all the pent-up energy. Find a safe, open space for your pup to play, but do make sure your pup will come back on command if the area is not enclosed. Remember to act responsibly and cautiously to avoid any unfortunate incidents. For those using retractable leashes, try throwing a ball a little past your dog as you walk and see if it'll run to catch it. This will quickly turn walks into a fun game for both you and your pup.


----------

